# Are MMA fighters "warriors"?



## Larz P. (Jan 9, 2010)

Last night I was in a bar in downtown Boston. There were several MMA tough guys knocking back drinks and acting like meatheads. Of course, it goes without saying, that everyone of them were decked out from head to toe in Tap Out gear and of course they were all tatooed along their arms. I got to talking to this tough guy group and our discussion soon turned into a full blown argument as to whether MMA fighters are "warriors". 

Of course this group of MMA fighters were telling me that of course they are warriors and they should be respected as such. Of course none of them could really articulate any reasons of significant to bolster their case. I don't think any of them had gone to college. Instead they were focusing their life aspirations on more important things than education, like learning good mixed martial arts which was obviously of paramount importance for these young fools. 

Anyway, here's what I was saying last night. If you are a MMA fighter and you consider yourself a "warrior" you are an absolute idiot. Let me explain something to all of you. You are not warriors. If you were true warriors you would sign yourself up for the military and go fight in a war in the Middle East. You know, actually put yourself in danger. Instead the MMA fighter chooses to take off his shirt and pants and roll around on the mat and cuddle with other men. If and when they get hurt, tap! A quick little girly tap and the pain is all over. Simple and safe. 

Meanwhile the real men, the real warriors in this world are standing a post in a hostile country risking their lives. 

In other words, MMA is absolutely safe. The most that is going to happen to you is a bloody lip, a black eye, maybe a sore back. Therefore, you ARE NOT warriors! And to consider yourself as warriors is so totally disrespectful of real warriors, you should be ashamed of yourselves. 

I think I'd rather watch a chicken or cock or dog fight than watch MMA boys slip and slide with each other any more. At least in those fights the animal is risking its life, fighting for it all. You should be embarrassed to be as into MMA as some of you are. 

Thank you and of course I say all of this respectfully.


----------



## dirtnasty (Aug 24, 2009)

I see it as a sport, the intro in the ufc with all the gladiator stuff just annoys the hell out of me. They are athletes not warriors


----------



## chinwaggler (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes that was extremely respectful.

I don't think it's fair to meet some people and consider all mma practitioners or fans to be the same.

And in some aspects, what do warriors do and what do mma artists do?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Depends on how you define "Warrior." May sound disrespectful but you argue men fighting in a cage with rules doesn't make you a warrior I can argue shooting at someone from 150 yards away doesn't make you a warrior either. (Devil's Advocate no disrespects to the armed forces.)

Just sounds to me like you have a real chip on your shoulder, either that or you are just a Troll. I'm going for the latter.

And if you are not a Troll (giving you the benefit of the doubt here) most fighters aren't "meatheads." Every mma practitioner I know is very nice and down to earth, and most have some form off higher education like University or college, actually in a few years I will be a qualified Structural Engineer.


----------



## Larz P. (Jan 9, 2010)

What do warriors do and what do MMA artists do?

Well, warriors risk their lives in battle, in the case of soldiers for the safety of their country. 

What do MMA artists do? They work incessantly on their physiques, they get scary tattoos on their bodies and go bald from steroid use, they where cool Tap Out gear, and they take off all their clothes and roll around on mats with other barely clothed men. When things get rough they scream out or they tap out like little girls. Why? Because they surely don't want to get hurt. 

Are MMA fighters athletes? Absolutely, no question about it. Are they warriors worthy of respect? Absolutely not.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Larz P. said:


> What do warriors do and what do MMA artists do?
> 
> Well, warriors risk their lives in battle, in the case of soldiers for the safety of their country.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that post, now I know you are a troll


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol, i doubt you said this to any of their faces and had all your pent up little patriotic rant put out on the internet instead.

To be a good fighter, you have to have mindset of a warrior. you have to go in like an animal or else your probably going to lose. they put themselves at risk every fight and dedicate their lives to advance their combat skills. they are the picked out besti n the world at hand to hand combat and ground fighting... what part of that doesnt make them a warrior?

by the way, going off to iraq to be a puppet of an imperialistic regime doesnt make you a damn warrior. we are the usurpers in this situation, we want something that is theirs and they dont want to give it to us. so we **** up their whole country! 

im not saying there isnt warriors in the army, people who do heroic things in the name of good and in saving fellow soldiers are definitley warriors... but nowadays any kid can decide to go off to iraq and 'kill some turrists' while sitting behind some controls, pushing buttons to kill people. In my opinion, a ufc fighter who has heart is much more of a warrior than a kid like this


----------



## chinwaggler (Jun 7, 2009)

Larz P. said:


> What do warriors do and what do MMA artists do?
> 
> Well, warriors risk their lives in battle, in the case of soldiers for the safety of their country.
> 
> ...



First I thought you were a dufus, then I thought maybe not, now I think you're a dufus.

You're a dufus


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

NO in no way are they Worriers. I myself i'm a Marine in the Infantry and have two combat deployment in IRAQ. you see some guy in MMA complaining about being away from there families for training camp for a few months on the countdown or TUF shows. try being away from them for almost a year and have your family wake up every day think there loved ones are in harms way and can die. 

they are in a sport and not trying to kill another man
WAR is all mental. you can be the tuffest strongest guy on the plant, but if you cant mentally be willing to put you life on the line and kill the enemy you in no way are Worrier

I respect the hell out of fighters but unless your name is Brian Stann or Tim Kennedy a better word to describe them is GLADIATORS


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

it's a metaphor, none of them are claiming that being in the octagon is the same as being shot at. ease up on the insecurity, guys.

Just as a counter argument though, many soldiers never see combat. Does that mean they aren't warriors?


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

HexRei said:


> it's a metaphor, none of them are claiming that being in the octagon is the same as being shot at. ease up on the insecurity, guys.
> 
> Just as a counter argument though, many soldiers never see combat. Does that mean they aren't warriors?


like i said at lest they went and were willing to go to WAR.
with i think is a key factor in being a Warrior is going to WAR.
it's that simple.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

donE85hot said:


> like i said at lest they went and were willing to go to WAR.
> with i think is a key factor in being a Warrior is going to WAR.
> it's that simple.


Did the recent Iraq conflict ever get declared a war? I can't remember if it ever did, I know it wasn't for a long time. If not, does that mean the soldiers there were not warriors?

I got medd'ed out of the Army 6 weeks into basic at Ft Jackson after an asthma attack. Am I a warrior? I was going to be a linguist (most likely Mandarin, because of my high language scores on the ASVAB), and likely would never have gotten anywhere near an armed conflict, if that makes a difference.

Just trying to get some clarification.


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Did the recent Iraq conflict ever get declared a war? I can't remember if it ever did, I know it wasn't for a long time. If not, does that mean the soldiers there were not warriors?
> 
> I got medd'ed out of the Army 6 weeks into basic at Ft Jackson after an asthma attack. Am I a warrior? I was going to be a linguist (most likely Mandarin, because of my high language scores on the ASVAB), and likely would never have gotten anywhere near an armed conflict, if that makes a difference.
> 
> Just trying to get some clarification.


listen i'm sorry you never made it out of basic, but for guy like me who went and fought for there country and saw combat YES we are warriors. just to let you know america has not declared war since world war 2. so no me and the guys i fight with don't consider guys that don't fight Warriors we call the POGS (People other than Grunts) a lot of people in the military sign up just to change there life and get money for college, not to fight so they go to supply, cook, Motor T, and admin. all the guys i served with went in knowing we were going to fight and we did.

guys that die and fight in a combat conflict (withers declared war or not) are Warriers and have earned that tittle. not the guys behind the wire doing inventory or fixing hum Vs.
and definitely not professional athletes who are in a controlled environment with safety regulation and rules.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

donE85hot said:


> listen i'm sorry you never made it out of basic, but for guy like me who went and fought for there country and saw combat YES we are warriors. just to let you know america has not declared war since world war 2. so no me and the guys i fight with don't consider guys that don't fight Warriors we call the POGS (People other than Grunts) a lot of people in the military sign up just to change there life and get money for college, not to fight so they go to supply, cook, Motor T, and admin. all the guys i served with went in knowing we were going to fight and we did.
> 
> guys that die and fight in a combat conflict (withers declared war or not) are Worriers and have earned that tittle. not the guys behind the wire doing inventory or fixing hum Vs.
> and definitely not professional athletes who are in a controlled environment with safety regulation and rules.


Darn. Sounds like even if I hadn't been discharged, I wouldn't have been a real warrior. :/

PS, Man, I'm sorry, but I can't help but laugh every time you spell "warriors" as "worriers". That's a hilarious typo... if you didn't have such an old join date I'd think you were a clever troll


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Darn. Sounds like even if I hadn't been discharged, I wouldn't have been a real warrior. :/
> 
> PS, Man, I'm sorry, but I can't help but laugh every time you spell "warriors" as "worriers". That's a hilarious typo... if you didn't have such an old join date I'd think you were a clever troll


Thanks i'm really bad at spelling.
and it not to say if the $hit hit the fan and a POG had to jump on a M2 and get some he would be a warrior because he decided to fight.


----------



## swmnbjjATT (Jan 6, 2010)

Being a warrior has more to do with fighting or competeing. Just being in the military doesn't make you a warrior. I believe it comes more to a mans spirit and inner self. If you read The Art Of War. You will find and see how a true warrior should act and present himself. Bushido also tells all of what a true warrior is and should be. There are several fighters out there that do and do not fit that mold. For instance Randy Couture acts like a true warrior. Lyoto Machida acts like a ture warrior. Renzo Gracie acts like a ture warrior, rent or buy Legacy the Renzo gracie doc and you will see how a warrior of the 21st century is pictured.
I believe there are professional soldiers who fill this roll to, SEALs, DELTA, Rangers. But then again some of them might not. It all depends on how that person see himself and believes in his potential as a warrior.
i hope this isn't to much phlosiphy cause im not really into that but its what i believe


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

swmnbjjATT said:


> Being a warrior has more to do with fighting or competeing. Just being in the military doesn't make you a warrior. I believe it comes more to a mans spirit and inner self. If you read The Art Of War. You will find and see how a true warrior should act and present himself. Bushido also tells all of what a true warrior is and should be. There are several fighters out there that do and do not fit that mold. For instance Randy Couture acts like a true warrior. Lyoto Machida acts like a ture warrior. Renzo Gracie acts like a ture warrior, rent or buy Legacy the Renzo gracie doc and you will see how a warrior of the 21st century is pictured.
> I believe there are professional soldiers who fill this roll to, SEALs, DELTA, Rangers. But then again some of them might not. It all depends on how that person see himself and believes in his potential as a warrior.
> i hope this isn't to much phlosiphy cause im not really into that but its what i believe


Listen the fact is you can belive any thing you want but the fact are what makes you a warrior is going to war and fighting. ITS THAT SIMPLE
not what some book says how to act. did viking, Spartans, or even Nazi soldiers fill the book roll? and all of them no mater what you think were warriors.

Vikings - pillaged and raped 
Nazi Soldiers did horrible thing

but both were grate at WAR and they were Warriors.

i know to a lot of people its just a saying but to people that have been there and actually see combat its not.

if were going to let them say there Warriors why not RAP artiest that do it to. or Football players. or any one that has any type of fame why not.
you can call your self what ever you want. but the fact is there is a big deference between fighting and Killing a person


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> it's a metaphor, none of them are claiming that being in the octagon is the same as being shot at. ease up on the insecurity, guys.
> 
> Just as a counter argument though, many soldiers never see combat. Does that mean they aren't warriors?


Precisely. You have to take it in context.


----------



## dirtnasty (Aug 24, 2009)

Well since the word warrior comes from the old north french word werreieur which means to make war, and werre which means war. 
I'd think that being a warrior might have something to do with actually being at war.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't think they (the fighters) mean true warriors, like others have said I believe it is a metaphor. And I am certain that men and women in the Armed Forces deserve the title "Hero" over "Warrior" any day. But that's just me.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

Larz P. said:


> *In other words, MMA is absolutely safe. The most that is going to happen to you is a bloody lip, a black eye, maybe a sore back.* Therefore, you ARE NOT warriors! And to consider yourself as warriors is so totally disrespectful of real warriors, you should be ashamed of yourselves.


Why don't you tell Corey Hill that?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

or this guy

http://mmajunkie.com/news/3279/mma-...er-fight-story-from-yahoo-sports.mma#comments



> Sam Vasquez of Houston may have become the first fighter to die from injuries sustained in mixed martial arts competition in North America.
> 
> A report by The Fight Network cited the Harris County (Texas) medical examiner's office confirming Vasquez's death at 8:15 p.m. Friday. The cause of death was not released.
> 
> ...



or that guy in russia


----------



## swmnbjjATT (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree, take the meaning as you will. Believe in what you believe


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

HexRei said:


> or this guy
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/3279/mma-...er-fight-story-from-yahoo-sports.mma#comments
> 
> ...


they did not going in there thinking i could die. it was a huge accident and tragedy. but in WAR every one that fights knows they can die and they will may have to kill to stay alive. thats what a Warrior is. not a guy that accidentally kill some one and fells bad. no one in war fells bad for killing the guy that was trying to kill him


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

tyler90wm said:


> Why don't you tell Corey Hill that?


wow because corey hill braking his own leg kicking some one is the same as a guy going and getting shot at.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

donE85hot said:


> wow because corey hill braking his own leg kicking some one is the same as a guy going and getting shot at.


He. Was. Referring. To. MMA. Injuries.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

donE85hot said:


> wow because corey hill braking his own leg kicking some one is the same as a guy going and getting shot at.


I was talking about how he said MMA is completely safe; that is the reason I put the statement in his post that I was referring to in bold.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Maybe some of them can be considered warriors...

2 weeks ago GSP claimed that people like him (non-violent practitioners of MMA) aren't true fighters. He admits they're just mixed martial artists. Whereas MMA fighters that love a good slugfest (Wanderlei?) can be considered proper fighters. So maybe in that instance they can be referred to as warriors.

But it's all in the eye of the beholder


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

tyler90wm said:


> I was talking about how he said MMA is completely safe; that is the reason I put the statement in his post that I was referring to in bold.


my bad. i with you guys MMA in not completely safe and thats one of the reason its the best sport in the world.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

*Keep your rant for the bar*

While I agree with you that fighters aren`t exactly a prime example of a `warrior`, you arguments are incredibly biased.



> If you were true warriors you would sign yourself up for the military and go fight in a war in the Middle East


Have you ever been overseas? Do you actually understand what goes on over there? You`d be surprised at how many soldiers don`t see any action and when they do it`s not at all how you imagine it. Today`s wars are quickly turning into who can push nuke button first...



> In other words, MMA is absolutely safe. The most that is going to happen to you is a bloody lip, a black eye, maybe a sore back


Please inform yourself before making comments such as this. It may be safer than going to war, but it`s no walk in the park.



> I think I'd rather *watch a chicken or cock or dog fight* than watch MMA boys slip and slide with each other any more


Your a disgusting excuse for a human being. Forcing to helpless animals to kill each other for entertainment has no relevance in a discussion on warriors.

Get over yourself. The term is used loosely because of the spirit some fighters show. If a bunch of morons in a bar think their warrios because they wear tap out gear, pay them no mind, they re everywhere.


----------



## Larz P. (Jan 9, 2010)

I have to say that I'm not only surprised by many of your opinions on this matter, but I am shocked with disgust. 

Some of you are actually comparing the bravery of a soldier in real war to that of an MMA fighter in a cage with a referee and rules to protect him. Can you please stop, take a step back, and think about what you are saying. 

If a soldier doesn't get assigned to a dangerous post that isn't because he cried and whined or "tapped out" about not being put in harms way. It's because another soldier was assigned to the post and he was assigned somewhere else. Either way it was not the soldier's decision. It was however, his decision, when he signed up for the protection of this country and in essence he says, put me wherever you can if it means this country is safer. That my friends is a warrior. 

MMA fighters or anybody who equates them with true warriors are ridiculous clowns. I have never seen men so obsessed with other men. It's borderline homosexual. I have an interest in film, and I would consider Leonardo Dicaprio a fine actor, but I would never sit around on the internet researching him to the point where I know every single detail about his life. That's what MMA fans do with their male fighters. It's sad that you are that fascinated with other men. Oh, and by the way, many of you need to learn to spell. Maybe devote some time to educating yourselves or bettering yourselves in something other than how to role around on a mat with another man.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

deleting this since it was insulting, shouldn't be allowed on my computer when drunk. :<


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DUH! Haven't you heard the TUF song?

"I'm the modern warrior"

I dont think they are warriors in a soldier sense, I would say the modern day gladiators.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I would say the modern day gladiators.


Well put really


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> DUH! Haven't you heard the TUF song?
> 
> "I'm the modern warrior"
> 
> I dont think they are warriors in a soldier sense, I would say the modern day gladiators.


YES. i myself have fought in IRAQ and consider my self a Warrior. and do not consider my self a gladiator. Gladiators are the guys that put there body's on the line in front of the people.
Warriors are guys that go to WAR and put there lives on the line to win a battle.


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

now those are warriors

or maybe this guy










gotta love titties!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Larz P. said:


> I have to say that I'm not only surprised by many of your opinions on this matter, but I am shocked with disgust.
> 
> Some of you are actually comparing the bravery of a soldier in real war to that of an MMA fighter in a cage with a referee and rules to protect him. Can you please stop, take a step back, and think about what you are saying.
> 
> ...


There's no need to be this insulting. You can express your feelings without being so confrontational.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Larz P. said:


> Anyway, here's what I was saying last night. If you are a MMA fighter and you consider yourself a "warrior" you are an absolute idiot. Let me explain something to all of you. You are not warriors. If you were true warriors you would sign yourself up for the military and go fight in a war in the Middle East. You know, actually put yourself in danger. Instead the MMA fighter chooses to take off his shirt and pants and roll around on the mat and cuddle with other men. If and when they get hurt, tap! A quick little girly tap and the pain is all over. Simple and safe.














> Thank you and of course I say all of this respectfully.


Of course you do. :confused03:


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Larz P. said:


> I have to say that I'm not only surprised by many of your opinions on this matter, but I am shocked with disgust.
> 
> Some of you are actually comparing the bravery of a soldier in real war to that of an MMA fighter in a cage with a referee and rules to protect him. Can you please stop, take a step back, and think about what you are saying.
> 
> ...


I saw two guys greet each other with a hug yesterday. The anti-gay gang I was with started throwing rocks at them, because you know, any time a man shows any type of interest in another man it's homosexual. And wrong, so wrong. :confused03:

Thank for your posts and helping the devolution of our race.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

For me everybody who has the guts to step into a Cage like that, deserve to be called a WARRIOR! This is probably the most physicall and toughest Sport in the World.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> For me everybody who has the guts to step into a Cage like that, deserve to be called a WARRIOR! This is probably the most physicall and toughest Sport in the World.


They get into a cage and fight each other in front of a crowd for the entertainment of the people. They are the modern day Gladiators! That is what gladiators did except it was taken to an extreme back then. 

They are essentially gladiators of the new era.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Gladiator or Warrior what you like best


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Gladiator or Warrior what you like best


Well if you look at the definitions then gladiator fits them better. :thumbsup:


> Warrior: someone engaged in or experienced in warfare.


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&oi=glossary_definition&ct=title&ved=0CAcQkAE



> Gladiator: a professional combatant or a captive who entertained the public by engaging in mortal combat


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&oi=glossary_definition&ct=title&ved=0CAcQkAE


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Right Hit^^

so we call them modern Gladiators  

so what i was trying to say actually was, that if they have the guts to step into a Octagon like that they deserve to be called *GLADIATORS* :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Right Hit^^
> 
> so we call them modern Gladiators
> 
> so what i was trying to say actually was, that if they have the guts to step into a Octagon like that they deserve to be called *GLADIATORS* :thumb02:


Haha good talk. :thumb02:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I kind of agreed with you...then you turned out to be a douchebag.

Well one definition of the term warrior is :2.One who is engaged aggressively or energetically in an activity, cause, or conflict

http://www.answers.com/topic/warrior

In that context it works...however, logically speaking, as well as culturaly speaking, an MMA fighter is not a warrior, he's just that, a fighter. Even the term "gladiator" is too strong to define a practitioner of martial arts. That's why they invented the term "martial, or mixed martial, artist"...funny how well that works. 

Also, take a breath man, there's no need to get so pissy. They were dicks, there are plenty of dicks in the world, these ones just happened to be the MMA poseur variety. And I doubt you said a word to those guys, just huffed and went home to complain on the internet. 

And that, my friend, that makes you a gigantic... :sign02:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

donE85hot said:


> listen i'm sorry you never made it out of basic, but for guy like me who went and fought for there country and saw combat YES we are warriors. just to let you know america has not declared war since world war 2. so no me and the guys i fight with don't consider guys that don't fight Warriors we call the POGS (People other than Grunts) a lot of people in the military sign up just to change there life and get money for college, not to fight so they go to supply, cook, Motor T, and admin. all the guys i served with went in knowing we were going to fight and we did.
> 
> guys that die and fight in a combat conflict (withers declared war or not) are Warriers and have earned that tittle. not the guys behind the wire doing inventory or fixing hum Vs.
> and definitely not professional athletes who are in a controlled environment with safety regulation and rules.


Wow dude you're really kind of a dick. Congrats you got to be shot at by people, that doesn't make you a warrior. Its all in your head that determines whether or not you're a warrior. Does the soldier with PTSD who comes back from war and kills his wife and children deserve the title warrior just because he walked a street in Baghdad? 

Hell no. Its horribly sad and gut wrenching, but fighting alone doesn't make you a warrior, regardless of your medium. 

You're mental fortitude, strength of will and discipline makes you a warrior. And for qualification, one of my oldest friends is a CSAR Marine and he's nowhere near a warrior. He's a lying, manipulative, self-serving bastard. But he gets shot at by insurgents, so he's a warrior right?

NOTE: I'm not questioning the danger to soldiers in combat zones. They put their lives on the line for my freedom, and I thank them from the bottom of my heart for their sacrifice and selflessness.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Please don't double post.

also let's keep it civil, thanks.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Please don't double post.
> 
> also let's keep it civil, thanks.


What was uncivilized?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Just try not to insult each other, please.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Just try not to insult each other, please.


I called him a dick one time, I thought that was kind of tame...well whatever you're the boss. Since this is off topic I'll submit and say...my bad to any user offended by my use of the "dick" word...except donE85hot, not you, you deserve it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sooo.... Yeah I stand by my earlier post saying that UFC fighters are the modern gladiators. :thumbsup:


----------



## LosQuintana95 (Dec 18, 2019)

Larz P. said:


> Last night I was in a bar in downtown Boston. There were several MMA tough guys knocking back drinks and acting like meatheads. Of course, it goes without saying, that everyone of them were decked out from head to toe in Tap Out gear and of course they were all tatooed along their arms. I got to talking to this tough guy group and our discussion soon turned into a full blown argument as to whether MMA fighters are "warriors".
> 
> Of course this group of MMA fighters were telling me that of course they are warriors and they should be respected as such. Of course none of them could really articulate any reasons of significant to bolster their case. I don't think any of them had gone to college. Instead they were focusing their life aspirations on more important things than education, like learning good mixed martial arts which was obviously of paramount importance for these young fools.
> 
> ...


To be honest you sound like those mma fighters hurt your feelings at that bar with something said that your not telling us, I mean you really had to make this account on an MMA forum just to bash on us? Yes, they are warriors whether you agree or not. Here's the dictionary definition of a warrior, "a brave or experienced soldier or fighter." So last time I checked, MMA "fighters" are professionally trained fighters, therefore, warriors. You don't need a military uniform to be a warrior. Technically, police officers, armed security officers, military security contractors, and all combat sports are warriors too, since they've received combat training of some capacity. And if joining the military was the only prerequisite that classifies people as a warrior, what would you call those native american fighters in the 1800's? Or the mongolian nomads? Or the colonial american rebels? Not warriors? An MMA fighter can call themselves whatever they want, MMA is a mind game, if you are confident, you increase your chances of winning. So many will hype themselves up with a warrior/gladiator mentality in order to win. FYI, many MMA fighters are ex military and police. And if it's just a bunch of "sweaty guys rolling around", lets see you get in the octagon and see how many minutes you'll last. Easier to watch it than to do it. People have gotten concussions, broken noses, sprained ankles, split open forheads etc. Because it is real hand to hand combat with like minded people that have warrior mentalities. There will always be bad apples in MMA, but there are bad apples everywhere no matter what you do. I suggest trying it for yourself to see how much hard work is actually put into it. And who knows, maybe you'll find those shit talkers at that bar and knock their asses out in the octagon. God bless.


----------

